# In Defense of Certainty



## Scott (Jun 3, 2005)

Good article in Time.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 3, 2005)

An otherwise good article, only I don't think Pryor's beliefs will influence his actions in any significant way.

Consider Doug Phillips's Damning Expose

Mr. Pryor is remembered for five defining events in his public career:

According to a sworn affidavit by former Alabama Governor Fob James, Bill Pryor was appointed to Attorney General on a promise to the Governor that he would stand against unlawful decisions of judges on the Ten Commandments issue "” a promise he later broke.1


Pryor not only reversed his position on non-compliance to unlawful federal orders, he even went so far as Attorney General to nullify a state law against partial birth abortion, based on his view of the "œrule of law."[ii]


As Attorney General, he vigorously prosecuted and persecuted Chief Justice Roy Moore, asking him three times on the witness stand if the great Christian jurist would "œcontinue to acknowledge God" even if a court told him not to do so. (To watch the chilling interchange between Attorney General William Pryor and Chief Justice Moore, click here.) Upon hearing his answer, Mr. Pryor declared the Chief Justice "œunrepentant" and successfully demanded his expulsion from office, thus making Mr. Pryor the first man in American history to oust a sitting Chief Justice for his Christian faith.


As a nominee before the United States Senate Judiciary Committee, Mr. Pryor argued, in effect, that though he personally opposed abortion, he would enforce the rights of mothers to vivisect their children because the most important issue was not life, the law of God, nor the Constitution, but instead the decision of judges, which he terms "œthe rule of law." During his hearings and throughout the debate for his position for federal judge, Bill Pryor bent over backwards to repeatedly assure liberal Senators that his personal opposition to abortion and his belief that killing babies is unconstitutional would have no bearing on his recognized duty to follow the "œrule of law" by defending abortion rights as defined by the Supreme Court.[iii]


As acting federal judge with the 11th Circuit Court of Appeals, he voted against the life of Terri Schiavo, by refusing to consider new evidence in the case.[iv]

The Senate´s Dirty Little Secret


The Logic of Bill Pryor
Mr. Pryor´s logic goes like this:

Abortion is murder.


The decision of a judge is the "œrule of law."


The moral law of God, and the Constitution itself, are secondary to this judge-established "œrule of law."


Consequently, the "œrule of law" must be followed, even if it involves facilitating the continued vivisection of millions of babies, the denial of God in our public arena, the persecution of Christian leaders, and the forced starvation and dehydration of innocent women contrary to the moral law of God and the federal and state constitutions.


Therefore, as long as higher ranking judges say that babies may be murdered, that acknowledgements of God by public officials must be excluded, or that women may be starved, a judge should do everything in his power to enforce this "œrule of law."


Because a judge is just following orders, he is not morally culpable for facilitating or encouraging morally wicked activity. He may wash his hands of all guilt, knowing that any judicial actions which facilitate abortion, the denial of God, the persecution of Christian leaders, or the dehydration of women are actually righteous in the eyes of God (a point he and his staff argued during their persecution of Roy Moore).

[Edited on 6--3-05 by Draught Horse]


----------

